# Hunting with partners



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Okay, so after a few months of posting here, I think I'm pretty well prepared to get out in the woods. First off, thanks to you all here for the help with all of my questions. I've learned a TON from you all. So I'm hitting some public land on Saturday. Some snow on the ground now. Not sure what the wind is going to do, but have a few areas ready to be hunted based on wind direction.

My buddy, who has shot a few coyotes while deer hunting has never specifically hunted for coyotes. Regardless, it'll be the 2 of us going out together. So after all of this, my question is, when hunting with a partner, do you typically sit together or spread out to cover a little more of the area? I'll be the one calling (scary! lol), and we have a feather decoy we'll be putting out as well to get the attention off of us. Just not sure if we should camp together, or if we should spread out say 20 or 30 yards.

Thanks again guys! Regardless of shooting a coyote or not, it's going to be a great time, and pictures will follow.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Kinda depends on the terrain & setup....sometimes u end up a few feet apart--sometimes alot further.... :teeth:


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree it is all about terrain. A good rule of thumb for my hunts has been always have one guy watching up wind and always have one guy watch the downwind side. If my partner has a shotgun I usually have him sit close enough that he can shoot the upwind and downwind side without putting me in harms way. If you both are carrying rifles then the setups are numerous, Here is an example that has worked for me. We were hunting a huge tall ridge that runs between two swamps I set up and called the downwind side my buddy set up on the opposite side of thr ridge to watch the upwind side. The wind was not a straight wind but was more a angled direction coming off my left shoulder going into the swamp the thicker brush was out in the swamp on the left hand side so basically a perfect wind. We were about thirty five forty yards apart on either side of the ridge I could not see him and he could not see me. We both had rifles because of the distance we could shoot across the swamp 500 yards if we wanted. Started calling fifteen minutes into the set had a coyote pop out of the thick brush to my left at about 180 yards which I missed with no follow up shot because he ducked back into the thick brush. I guess my point is if you are hunting with a buddy then get eyes on as much area as possible cuz you never know where they will come from. No setup works perfect everytime its a numbers game and there is a huge learning curve. But its tons of fun good luck and kill some yotes......


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I agree, depends on the terrain. One thing I can say, once ya have a partner that you've hunted with for a while things really start working like clockwork. You work together as a team, have fun and your success improves. I have hunted with and taken out a lot of new hunters and always have a great time. But when my partner and I go out, things just click and we're usually successful. On a side note my partner is my youngest brother. We've been hunting together for about 15 years, I started taking him out when he was big enough to keep the gun barrel off the ground. A lot of great times out in the field.


----------



## deadeye0722 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ruger you are exactly correct about two people who have hunted together just clicking when your on a set. My best hunting partner is Jimmy him and I barely talk before a set we see the terrain point and the game is on. We have killed numerous turkey doubles and even deer doubles without saying a word during the hunt. I love taking newbies out as well and wouldnt trade that for anything but there is definately something to be said for a good hunting partner. It took years of hunting together to get to a point where it just clicks.......


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Yep like they said depends on a lot of things. In an area with tighter cover and when coyotes can come from anywhere I like going back to back. Sometimes if Im hunting in more wide open areas and when coyotes have been trying to go way down wind to catch your wind Ill send a guy way down wind on the other side of a hill. You also have to make sure you get a long good with your hunting partner. You have to make sure you are both happy with possibly letting the other guy get a shot and make sure you have a good game plan befor you ever go out in the field. Sometimes if there is more than 1 of us in the field together we will also use it as a chance to use more than 1 call at a time. Maybe a distress call and some coyote vocals at the same time.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback so far guys. For the most part, the areas we're going to hunt have fairly thick cover. He's bringing his shotgun, I'll have the rifle, but am bringing a shotgun just in case (probably staying in the truck). I'm thinking based on what you all have said so far, we'll probably stick close, at least on 2 of the stands with the thicker cover.

He'll be good to hunt with. We've been friends since we were kids, and grew up fishing together and still do. I'd have no problem letting him take a shot over me, and I'm sure he'd say the same thing. Hopefully all goes well and we get one, but if not we'll learn a lot as well.


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Agree with everyone that a lot depends on terrain and on the winds. Usually out with the kids, so I set up so they have the best view and shot opportunity :smile: I usually watch the "backdoor" and get a few looks at something that is circling. Work out a non-verbal mehtod of communication- it makes a difference.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Tuffdaddy said:


> Thanks for the feedback so far guys. For the most part, the areas we're going to hunt have fairly thick cover. He's bringing his shotgun, I'll have the rifle, but am bringing a shotgun just in case (probably staying in the truck). I'm thinking based on what you all have said so far, we'll probably stick close, at least on 2 of the stands with the thicker cover.
> He'll be good to hunt with. We've been friends since we were kids, and grew up fishing together and still do. I'd have no problem letting him take a shot over me, and I'm sure he'd say the same thing. Hopefully all goes well and we get one, but if not we'll learn a lot as well.


Just a little advice from my own experience, ya leave your shotgun in your truck, you'll wish ya had it. I usually take a shotgun and rifle to every stand. Ya it's a lot to carry but it can make a difference.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like you have a good game plan. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

I hear ya Ruger. I'm torn in this case. If I was solo, I'd bring them both, but with my buddy bringing his shotgun, I think we'd be okay with him on the shotgun and me with the rifle in this case (he left his rifle up north at his cabin). If I was solo, I'd bring them both. Will have to make a gametime decision as to whether or not to bring mine with to the stands. I'm hoping that with my buddy bringing his, we should be covered for anything short range.


----------

